# Experienced 3 yo packer for sale



## Chad (May 2, 2013)

With some reluctance I am getting out of pack goats-at least for now. I have lost my other goats and have only one left. He needs other goats and needs to be used. I got him from Carolyn Eddy as a baby and he is a jewel. He is 3 years old and has been hiked and packed. He is in your face friendly and very athletic. He has horns. He is 37 1/2 inches at the shoulder. He is sound with a great conformation.
$350 firm and worth every penny!
I am in Tremonton Utah-- 80 miles north of Salt Lake City.
(435)279-6447


----------



## vigilguy (Dec 12, 2008)

*Nice packgoat*

I saw Norman (this 3 yr old) last Saturday and he is a gem. Nice and leggy, a lot of energy, and very friendly. This is a really nice packer, folks! I would buy him, but I just kidded and now have two babies, so that puts my herd up to 9. (And I only was going to own TWO goats...what happened?)


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

ha ha! Goats are like potatoe chips. I was only going to have 2 and I have 4 now. And if I could afford the feed bill I would get 2 more. lol


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Sounds like he would fit your herd perfectly now Charlie.


----------

